# Pre Pawty Happening



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was going to post these pictures in the Pawty thread but I had so many great pictures from Marj's visit I thought I they deserved their own spot and Marj told me it was OK to start a new thread.

Both me and Brad really enjoyed have Marj, Ralph, Sammy & Ricky with us this weekend, we had such a good time and who wouldn't want 4 havs in their house!

View attachment 23302


View attachment 23303


View attachment 23304


View attachment 23305


View attachment 23306


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

more


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

and more


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

FANTASTIC pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

last ones


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- That is a sign, you don't want to add one, you need to add two!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, they are having so much fun! I love the one with Monte sleeping on his cute blanket.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww great thread. So so so cute


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh great pics Leeann, I love the one with the laptop and Ricky? How long does Riley have to wear the cone? Looks like he had fun regardless, it's so great they you all got to get together.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ricky's trying to tell us all how much fun he had at Leeann's house! Those photos are great, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

What a great idea..a thread for Leeann and Marj and families!!! It was the highlight of the event meeting Marj and Ralph at the Paw-TY...wish they lived closer. They are so down to earth and easy to talk to .... like we knew them forever!! Marj gave me rave reviews for the Pet Agree and I have officially ordered one!! Cross the kids paws it works for THREE!! It looks like it was a great visit and wonderful bed and breakfast accommodations for Marj and Ralph at the Leeann and Brad establishment!! The kids had a blast for sure and the weather was sooo perfect to RLH!!! Thanks Leeann for posting the pictures so we can enjoy Marj and Ralph's visit with her furkids for a long long time!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like Riley, Monte, Ricky, and Sammy will be extra tired this whole week. I love how Ry positive energy shine through, he always looks happy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It looks like all had a blast...loved the pics!!! I wish w could have been there....wants one more havanese! I loved the pic of monte resting...looks like he had a blast. I want that monkey blanket...where did you get it? hugs


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Leeann. I love the one of Riley and Sammy both up in the air all in a blur. I too was grateful to meet Marj, Ralph, Ricky and Sammy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - they look like they had such a blast!! I am so glad that you had such a great visit!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What great pics! Looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: GREAT PICTURES! :whoo: 

Looks like Sammy and Ricky,Riley and Monty are best buds! How cute to see them running and playing!:clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT shots, Leeann!! Thank you and Brad for being such down to earth, great hosts. You made it possible for us to join you and so many other forum members and their Havs. :hug: We ate well, had fun watching the 4 Havs play, gabbed so much my throat hurt and slept like babies each night. Oh yes, and the picture-taking, man the PICTURE-TAKING ! LOL We HAD to capture so many fun and tender moments and I'm so glad we did. :clap2:

I especially love that one of Sammy airborne! Cool. Sammy set foot in Leeann's yard after a long drive and almost immediately did a RLH. Riley, always on the go, followed suit and we just stood there laughing. Poor Ricky was quite intimidated by Ry's exuberance, but started to loosen up by Sunday morning. Of course!  Monte, the thinker, looked on and played it cool.... except when it came to his little blue ball though. :juggle:

Angie, yes, that is Ricky on the laptop keyboard. He ended up halfway across it and was pressing on all kinds of keys at the same time. I think he was trying to tell me something! :ranger: 

Amanda, you are such a trouble maker! Give the poor girl a chance. She has to recover after the Canadian invasion, don't you know. :evil:

I'll share some pics soon too....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My turn! I've been so busy since getting back home and even now, should be in bed but still here. :juggle:

More pics from Leeann's....

Butt shots of 3 of our Havs

View attachment 23439


This is resourceful Riley getting that cone IN through the railings because Leeann and I were on the other side. He's a hoot! lol

View attachment 23438


Leeann, on the forum....... again!! 

View attachment 23440


Our last morning there, Ricky actually relaxed enough to lie within spitting distance from Riley. Mind you, he's still looking back to make sure Ry doesn't pounce on him. lol

View attachment 23441


Monte and Riley letting us know that it was time for Ralph and I to leave!

View attachment 23442


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

more.....

Leeann and Monte

View attachment 23443


View attachment 23444


All 4 Havs, looking at me! Too bad about the yellow eyes, though.

View attachment 23445


My darling Ricky, being a momma's boy, on my lap.

View attachment 23446


Monte, waiting for me to throw his blue ball. Monte is quite serious, and when it comes to his blue ball, he's all business, waiting patiently for you to finally figure out what to do with it. I think he just tolerates the humans for that very reason.  :juggle:

View attachment 23447


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much again Marj for coming down to visit us all...sure do wish you were here..how about moving down??? Your kids are beautiful and your husband handsome and charming not even forgetting to mention how awesome you are!! Have a wonderful time at your puppy gathering..it is small compared to last Sunday, but sooo much fun!! Loved the pictures..great memories for sure.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Marj. So glad you came down and I was able to meet you. Looks like you all had great time with Leeann and family.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pictures! I am soooooooooooooooooo jealous! You all looked like you had a great time!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann - Great Pics! Especially love the one of Monte on his back on the blanket! Looks familiar! LOL We're going up to see Beau on Friday. 

Good to see Ry looking so 'spry" - even with the cone on! When does he get to lose the cone? I bet he's really adapted to it and hardly notices it anymore!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynda, I couldn't believe how little the cone bothered Riley. He is outgoing and too happy to be hindered by a simple cone.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What fun, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE seeing all these great pictures. Isn't it wonderful the friendships these dogs have created?? Just a shame we all don't live closer. Maybe we should plan a huge "playdate" in the middle of the U.S. somewhere!!! <grin>


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynda Riley had lost the cone then gained it back when he had some type of allergic reaction to some black fly bites that he would not stop licking & itching. We are starting to do better now and the cone is only used when I cant watch him right now.

Marj I love when people get to meet and spend time with Riley in person, he has such a joy for life that even surgery and allergic reactions will not stop him. Now just wait till you see him when he is 100% himself LOL

Kathy I sooooo wish we all lived closer also. It would be nice some year to try and get as many of us together that we could for a huge play date/party.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I just found this thread. What great shots. Looks like everyone had a great time. Riley is one talented pup. Not only can he RLH with a cone on but he can get his head through the bars. That is real talent. hahaha


----------

